# Barnes TSX .308 168 gr recommendations?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll be ordering bullets for the upcoming TRNP elk shoot. Anyone having a good load for the 30-06 using the above bullet.....suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I load these for a buddy of mine in Colorado. He used them to take a nice cow elk last year, and hopefully a bull this year. The only problem is he has my load info printed on the inside of his ammo box. I know I use Win brass and CCI LR primers, along with the TSX bullet, but for the life of me I can't remember the powder. I will add that after he sends me the info in a text.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

In my experience nothing can best H-4350 with 165's in a .30/06. Depending on ambient temperature I can get one side or the other of 3000fps in a 22" barrel with no pressure signs at all, but can't exceed 2900 with any other powder tested, including IMR-4350. I have not used the TSX's yet but I would expect very similar results.


----------

